# Why was I deleted



## tbone1321 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just wondering I followed all the rules and my post and my info was deleted any one know why:blink:


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 16, 2010)

Did you read this thread?
http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php/12312-Forum-Update-11-13-2010-(Important-Site-News)



> All user accounts, posts, threads and articles dated AFTER October 20 no longer exists. The database that was restored was dated Oct 20. I have since implemented an addon that will automatically backup the database daily.


----------



## tbone1321 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you I did not read that. I am glad I thought I did something wrong


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 16, 2010)

It's okay, I thought the same thing


----------



## JTM (Nov 16, 2010)

tbone1321 said:


> Thank you I did not read that. I am glad I thought I did something wrong


 


QPZIL said:


> It's okay, I thought the same thing


 _*YOU'RE BOTH BANNED*_

nah, kidding.  it was a glitch of sorts.  glad you came back.


----------



## tbone1321 (Nov 16, 2010)

ha ha ha


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 16, 2010)

That Blake is always playing around somewhere... every so often he trips on the extension cord...

It is only a glitch, I am glad that you are both back with us!


----------



## tbone1321 (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad to be back


----------

